# What is your culinary IQ?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What is your culinary IQ?

Mine was 115, post yours here.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Would help if you posted a link.


----------



## 2bachef (Mar 19, 2008)

I just googled it, and took one that LCB has out there, I scored a 120.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Surely someone can come up with better questions than that!


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I got a 110. I think they didn't like me saying that my favorite position in a restaurant is that of customer.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

lol :bounce::beer:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

uhmm.... Abe [foot tapping smilie]

www.culinaryacadamies.com - 9

BDL


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Let's move this to Late Night forum.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I scored 105. Couldn't have if I hadn't been hanging out here for eight years, though!


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I got a 105! That's pretty exciting.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I got 125


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

125. This test is lame... I shouldn't be getting the same score as CC...


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

That was really lame 

Maybe we can develop the *ChefTalk Universal Leadership Indicator *test (C.U.L.I. test)? A battery of multiple choice questions that are _real_ indicators for knowledge of the field?
Just a thought.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I got an 80. lol I think because I answered what I'd do in my kitchen where I don't have any cream of tartar right now and I make biscuits, like my Grandma always has, but have never even tasted a scone so don't know exactly what "rubbed dough" is.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

125 must be the highest you can get on it.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Anneke,

Don't sell yourself short. In the 7 years you have been contributing to cheftalk, your posts have *always*been very thoughtful and useful.


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

I scored 100 but I hate not knowing what I got wrong


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Thank you CC.


----------



## chef_matt (Mar 18, 2008)

I got a 115!!


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

got a 110

no idea what i got wrong


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

120....

have not used a pasta machine, buy it fresh from a local supplier for $2#
and lied, I don't want to be head chef in a restaurant.....not interested in being at one space all the time. offsite catering still gives me time to bop around.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

I got 105.
Not bad for a (bio)chemist...
by the way I have some sodium aluminum sulfate lying around somewhere here. Soda + cream of tartar is not comparable to commercial baking powder but I answered I would make my own baking powder anyways (knowing it was not the answer) because I can with sodium aluminum sulfate... now if only I can find my Handbook of Chemistry and Physics to figure out the proportions again......

Luc H.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

120
That was a pretty lame IQ test.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

That test was pretty average. Got 115. It told me I'm practically a chef already ROFL Good grief who devised that?? Think I lost points cuz I don't have a blow torch...gee, rats, I'm upset.


----------



## phoenix 12 (Oct 13, 2007)

125 does this mean we all get LCB spam now?

Mike


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

110 , it would be nice if they told you what the wrong ones were


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Did you use your real email? I just put [email protected]


----------



## phoenix 12 (Oct 13, 2007)

LOLOL well, thankfully it wasn't a regular I.Q test


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Good thinking Abe, now joe will be getting the spam hehe :lol:


----------



## tchef (Mar 13, 2008)

I got - 125, somethings "not working"


----------



## tella.star (Apr 17, 2008)

i got 105..
thanks to google i got the link


----------

